# Elektronikas forums >  Termostats apkures cirkulācijas sūknim

## stendec

Labdien.

Man interesē apkures katlam uzlikt termostatu kurš pie katla uzsilšanas ieslēgtu sūkni un pie atdzišanas to izslēgtu. Rekomendējiet labāku/lētāku variantu kuru būtu viegli iegādāties vietējos veikalos.

Paldies
E.

----------


## australia

Aizvakar kolēģis tieši nopirka savam mājas katlam šādu slēdzi.
Tas bija mehānisks termoslēdzis - maza kastīte, kuram ir puļķis ar kuru uzgriež vajadzīgo temperatūru, pie kura tas nostrādā.
Kastīte stiprinās pie ūdens trubas, tādejādi tā saņem ūdens temperatūru. līdzi nāk vēl pasta, kuru iesmērē starp trubu un kastītes korpusu, lai ir laba termoapmaiņa.
Elementāri.
Slēdzis turkāt ir 'pārslēdzis'. vari izmantot gan ieslēgšanai, gan izslēgšanai pie konkrētas T

es vienīgi pabrīnījos par to, vai tas normāli strādās pie sūkņa ieslēgšanas. piemēram - iekurini katlu, sūknis nestrādā, jo truba auksta. katls kurās, kurās, bet truba tāpat ir auksta. nav jau kas to ūdeni izdzenā pa trubu. ja nu vienīgi truba ir tuvu katlam. tad gan tā uzsils.

----------


## stendec

Nu manā gadījumā ir boilers karstajam ūdenim kurš strādā ari uz pašcirkulāciju un jebkurā gadījumā kaut kāda pašcirkulācija sildot notiek tā kā pie paša katla gan jauka truba uzsilst.

Tāds verķis izklausās ideāls, var būt tev ir info kur viņi pirka to, vai kā apmēram saucas lai zinu ko meklēt?

----------


## australia

rīt no rīta apvaicāšos kolēģim. varbūt būs jau uzlicis un būs komentāri.

----------


## sate

Ja nebūtu boilers, tad caurules termostats viennozīmīgi derētu. Ar pieslēgtu boileri situācija var nebūt tik spīdoša, skatoties no konstrukcijas tā siltumu var izvazāt pa māju. Tad var līdzēt termostats pie skursteņa, vienkāršākajā gadījumā,  kaut vai cepenes 100-200 grādu no Argusa pa Ls4. Nopietnāks būs (Dūmgāzes termostats CTF151 (20-240*C), ESBE (1990696/AKVD)) , cena ap Ls50

----------


## LPSR

Man ar šitāda tipa http://www.santeko.lv/index.php?kolo...=6&limenis2=99 jau trešo gadu stāv uz apkures katla. Uzlikts viņš ir aptuveni 10 cm attālumā no katla, uz aizejošo trubu. Strādā bez problēmām. 
Toreiz viņu nopirku Maskavas ielā. Neatceros veikala nosaukumu, tāds liels apkures iekārtu veikals. Maksāja ap 10.Ls

----------


## stendec

Liels paldies visiem par palīdzību, informācija man noderēja un atviegloja plāna realizāciju  :: 

Nopirku Tiemme firmas uz trubas uzliekamu termostatu. Maksāja 12 ar pusi lati, diemžēl pirku krautā - sanāca pa ceļam. Ar uzstādīšanu nekādu problēmu, ar atsperi, kas komplektā pieliek pie trubas saliek vadus un viss. 

Tagad ekonomēs elektrību un neizvazās siltumu no boilera rudeņos un pavasaros pa māju.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

to termosleedzi jaalipina apkures katlam virspusee, liidz ko apkures katls sasilst, taa iesleedzas suuknis.... ( skaties tik, ka nepielipini pie taas katla daljas, kas nosegta ar siltumizolaacijas vati un blekja korpusu... t.i. uz blekja korpusu zem kuras ir izoleejoshaa vate...

----------


## udets

Man ir Sime čuguna apkures katls, kuram instrukcijā rakstīts, ka cirkulācijas sūknis vispār nedrīkst apstāties. Uzlika termoreleju, kurš ieslēdz sūkni pie apmēram 80 grādiem un izslēdz pie 60 grādiem. Iekuršanas brīdī ūdens uzkarst katlā līdz 80 grādiem, ieslēdzas sūknis, kurš izdzen karsto ārā un paņem iekšā aukstu, un izslēdzas ārā, un ta reizes trīs, kamēr temperatūra uzceļās līdz 60 grādiem. Tad ārā viņš neslēdzas, bet iet visu laiku. Vai pirmajās reizēs strauji iedzenot aukstu ūdeni, katls nevar saplīst?

----------


## Tristan

Vai tev ir sistēmai mazais un lielais cirkulācijas loks?
Mazajā lokā būtu vēlams (lai atvieglotu sev dzīvi) uzstādīt 3 ceļu vārstu - termo vārstu - kurš automātisko pēc temperatūras regulējas (padārgs prieks).
Bieži ražotāji iesaka uzturēt katlā minimums 50C. Mainīt temperatūru strauji nav ieteicams.

Ja katls neatdziest zem 60C, jo minēji ka tev 60C ir sūkņa izslēgšanās temp, tav viss būs kārtībā, un katls kalpos relatīvi ilgi.

----------


## juris90

Ar tiem 50 gradiem ir tā, ka tie ir minimālā temperatūra katla sieniņām, lai iekurot katlu uz tā sieniņām no dūmgāzēm neveidotos kondensāts, kas kombinācijā ar pelniem un sodrējiem veido reti riebīgu darvas konsistenci, kas diezgan daudz pēc tam aiztur siltuma no degkameras uz katla sienām un notīrāma arī ir visnotaļ sarežģīti, ja vien nemēģina uzdzīt baigo temperatūru kurtuvē, lai izdedzinātu to zarazu. Ar tiem mazajiem un lielajiem lokiem ir tā jāskatās, kas par apkures sistēmu, ja vel vecā padomju ar rokas resnuma caurulēm, tad ar tā mazā loka izbūvi ir jāpačakarējas, ja jaunā sistēma ar kaparniecēm tad nav tik traki iegriezties sistēmā un ielodēt trejgabalu un tad kādu "1" collīgo ESBEs trīsceļu vārstu.

----------


## Dainis1

Ar mani, proti manu čuguna apkures katlu, tieši tā arī notika - tas ieplaisāja.  ::  Tagad skatos uz mdernajiem tērauda apkures katliem.

----------

